# Should I do Zebus?



## RoseFell Farms (Aug 11, 2010)

This fall or next spring we are getting back into goats or maybe starting Zebu. I need to know more about them, what is there milk quality and how much, we are looking for milk but not tons of it just enough for us. How hard are they to take care of? We have goat experience will that help or are they a whole other ball game? How much pasture do they need? We would only be getting 2 or 3, how docile are they? I loved to hang out with our goats and they loved to be petted and hung with. Sorry about all the questions, I heard about this site from the Backyard chicken forum, and I had to join! 

Thanks, Gerbil


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know much about Zebu's but I do know that they are a bit different than goats.  Cattle are generally easier to take care of than any other livestock: so long as they have adequate shelter, feed, water, and mineral, they're good.  Docility is good depending on how they are raised and bred.  I believe most Zebu are well tempered.  

But that's about as much info you're going to get outta me.  Sorry.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been researching zebu for a few months; I've visited quite a few farms in the process. Amazing creatures. All I did was GOOGLE "zebu miniature cattle & go from there.
They are NOT miniaturized cattle--bred down from larger sizes--they are naturally small cattle, with maximum breed size at about 35" (I believe). This is measured at the back/shoulder area. They are hardy cattle and are supposed to be good for meat and milk. They eat less than full size cattle, do less damage to the land and yield comparable meat quantities, from what I've read, to their full-size counterparts. You can have more of them on 1 acre than you can other cattle. They are great animals and they can be pricey--but I'm a firm believer that in this instance, you get what you pay for.
As long as you are googling (you are googling, right?), check out Rosemary Meding. Her and her husband run a wonderful zebu farm in Punta Gorda, FL. Her zebu herd is foundation pure and have been shown. She has had show winners in her herd and she is the veritable 'fount of information.'  She halter trains hers and says she can lead them anywhere she wants them to go, so as far as training, it's all in what you put into it. Of course, the more you handle an animal the easier it is to train & make friendly, although there are exceptions to every rule, I know. 
Anyway, I'm getting my first zebu from her & her husband Steve; I'm not trying to sway you one way or the other, but I am a big fan--of zebus AND the Meding's. But do like I did--check out everything you can on the internet. Read books at the library. Whatever it takes. Check out the IMZA website--they even have a page with breeder links; that's how I found the Meding's.
Good luck!


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Aug 11, 2010)

I am already swayed I really want them, thanks for the info! I fell in love the first time I saw them.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 11, 2010)

Me too! I have always loved the Brahma's but they get way too big for me. I stumbled onto the zebus and I was HOOKED...they are just wonderful.
I can hardly wait for November!


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Aug 11, 2010)

I heard that the bulls tend to be a little aggressive, is there anything I could do about that? I don't really want a mad horned mini bull chasing me!


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, turn him into a steer...lol
I'm planning on steering mine & whenever I can get a female make arrangements to have her bred from the same farm I plan on getting her from. I for sure don't want any bulls...I barely have 2 acres and not quite nearly enough for me to be running away from one intent on getting to a female!


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Aug 13, 2010)

How much do the Zebus themselves cost?


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 13, 2010)

I've seen them from $350 for bull calves to upwards of $1600 for heifers. You just have to do some research on the people you decide to buy from--and I seriouisly recommend that. 
I found a bull calf that someone wanted for $350, but at 4 months he looked to be rather large to be a zebu of that age...my guess was that he was a mix. He was also very boney. Research, research, research--I can't stress that enough. If I was just wanting something to raise up for meat, he might've been a good deal, but I want my first one to be a pet so I can learn via 'hands-on' experience. 
Have you checked out the IMZA? There's a lot you can read up on, especially with the breeder section. I would rather spend the money on something like this and know that I'm getting a quality animal than to just pick one off CraigsList because it was a good deal. And trust me, I'm NOT downing CL; I've gotten 3 of my 4 goats from there. I guess my thing is that if I'm spending more than $60-75 on an animal, I want it to definitely be from a reputable breeder, no matter where they advertise.
Do you have any reputable breeders in your area, or near by?


----------

